

Innovation for baby delivery.  - digamber_kamat
http://www.thingamababy.com/baby/2007/01/baby_patent_his.html

======
maqr
I know absolutely nothing about baby delivery, but I don't see how this could
go wrong.

~~~
jan_g
I am also not medically trained, but I was present during my wife's two
childbirths. I am strongly opposed to described method and would not advice
anyone, let alone my wife, to undergo such treatment. Why ? Because delivering
a child is a process, during which many things may go wrong and there's a
number of possible complications. Baby is stressed, mother is stressed, no one
knows in advance, what can go wrong. The staff needs time to react and help
the baby (and possibly mother) if needed. I can't see them helping anyone with
a machine spinning so fast that centrifugal force ejects a baby. Actually, I
can't even imagine the force needed for that, would probably kill the baby and
mother.

~~~
pohl
I voted you up because my son, born six months ago, underwent periodic
slowdowns in heart rate because the umbilical chord was wrapped around his
neck.

------
cubix
For a split second I thought it was a newly discovered da Vinci sketch.

------
thecoffeeman
This obviously is a joke. I mean, a bell rings when the baby is ejected. :)

~~~
trafficlight
"The _carnie_ gynecologist then pulls a hand brake to quickly slow the
mother’s rotation so that she can safely exit the ride."

This really gave it away.

------
jamesbressi
I'm sorry, but this just made me literally laugh out loud:

"The mother is then spun around and around at a speed the gynecologist has
predetermined will be sufficient to dislodge the infant (or as the patent
states, "the fetus"). The apparent maximum g-force for the machine is 7."

Priceless.

I want to see this in action.

~~~
digamber_kamat
Many people here are taking this invention seriously. seriously!

------
stcredzero
How about harnessing space-time geometry? In other words, why not use a
birthing chair so gravity is assisting?

<http://www.google.com/search?q=birthing+chair>

------
JoeAltmaier
Invented by a man, I'm sure.

~~~
rauljara
"Inventors: George B. and Charlotte E. Blonsky of New York City."

Looks like a husband and wife made it together, actually. It's just mind
boggling to me that more than one person thought this was a good idea.

~~~
digamber_kamat
And this idea is patented. Imagine what it the intelligence of person at
patenting office must be.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
And so many of you think patents should be abolished...

------
iamdave
Why does that contraption look like a cross?

------
chbarts
I thought this would be a riff on the 'machine that goes "ping"', but no, it's
completely insane.

Wheel of morality, turn turn turn, tell us the lesson that we should learn.

------
jaekwon
dough rollers

